
4Sync - 15GB Free, Syncing Cloud Storage - now out of bega - iProject
https://www.4sync.com/
======
drivingmenuts
What differentiates this from Dropbox and Box.net, etc., aside from the amount
of space available? What makes this a superior solution rather than just yet
another undifferentiated solution?

------
mdaniel
I tried their Windows client this morning and it is trafficking in some kind
of toolbar malware.

So the answer to the comment about what differentiates it from Drobpox.com?
Dropbox and reputable companies _never_ bundle browser toolbars.

Deleted.

------
eranation
Nice, but what is "bega"?

~~~
lsiebert
Building Egalitarian to Grant Access, it's a post beta process to update a
program to allow access on a variety of OS. 4sync works on Mac, Windows and
Linux, with downloads for each. It's a term that came out of the BSD
community, originally referring to being able to build something on several
different UNIX variants, and possibly Solaris, but now generally means the
above.

Nah, just kidding. it's probably a typo, but the poster's grammar isn't really
relevant to the site they posted, is it?

------
VeejayRampay
Chihuahua.

